# LR2 Mogrify PRESETS BACKUP



## resorte (Aug 12, 2010)

I have wiped my hard drive and reinstalled everything but made a backup of the old drive so I can still access the files. Where can I find the file(s) with my LR2 Mogrify export presets so I can bring them onto my new drive instead of recreating them from scratch?


----------



## Winston (Aug 12, 2010)

Mine are located in this dorectory (Win7)...
C:\Users\[UserName]\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Export Presets\User Presets


----------



## resorte (Aug 12, 2010)

that is the location of your lightroom export presets but not the lr2/mogrify export presets, anyone???


----------



## resorte (Aug 12, 2010)

my bad baby, you were right haha


----------

